# Dark Knight Rises Box and sprues



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't remember seeing anyone posting photos of these and since I just received my little box of 2 figures I thought I'd post the contents. The box is quite small, just a little bigger than a coffin nail box. Nice detail on the figures as you can see,

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DK_BoxFront&Back.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DK_Sprues.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DK_SprueHeads.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DK_Instructions1.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DK_Instructions2.jpg

When I get these constructed along with my batpod kit I'll put up some more photos. Roll on the Tumbler kit next year, hopefully.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks good to me! I'm looking forward to adding the one figure to my Bat-Pod kit (when I get around to building it, that is), and somehow incorporating the standing figure into the Tumbler kit.

I just had a thought...I wonder if anyone is thinking of doing a kitbash with the Tumbler and Bat-Pod kits to replicate the scene in The Dark Knight in which Batman rides the Bat-Pod out of the wrecked Tumbler. Or maybe they are now?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's the standing figure made up, you can see lots of detail.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DarkKnightRaw.jpg

In the instructions for the Batpod rider figure Moebius gives options depending on if you've already constructed the Batpod or not. Basically you either glue the arms to the handles before attaching them to the torso of Batman if the pod is already built OR attach the handles to the hands before gluing them to the batpod.

I'm building my pod now and leaving Batman's leg bottoms unglued on the rider as well, there is a bit of play and I want to fit them to the foot rests as well as possible too.

Interesting idea about the kitbash. Doubt we'll see the Tumbler for many months yet though.

QUOTE=Zombie_61;4344329]Looks good to me! I'm looking forward to adding the one figure to my Bat-Pod kit (when I get around to building it, that is), and somehow incorporating the standing figure into the Tumbler kit.

I just had a thought...I wonder if anyone is thinking of doing a kitbash with the Tumbler and Bat-Pod kits to replicate the scene in The Dark Knight in which Batman rides the Bat-Pod out of the wrecked Tumbler. Or maybe they are now? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I'm thinking about scratchbuilding the EMP gun from TDKR to use with the standing figure to display him next to the parked Bat-Pod (as a ONE-OFF, NO interest in casting TINY parts, LOL.)
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Any new replacement parts, Bwain? I didn't got to Chiller.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> Here's the standing figure made up, you can see lots of detail.
> 
> www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DarkKnightRaw.jpg


Hmm...it looks good from the neck down, but the cowl looks wrong. Maybe it's just the lighting?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Dunno. I'll have to check my references. I'll try to take a photo in more neutral lighting tomorrow...BTW the arms and neck are keyed to fit into sockets. You can repose them but it'll involve cutting off the key and doing a bit of puttying/filling. The legs are more like a keyed socket joint.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Frank sent me a set of resin castings of the sculpts last year as a Christmas gift and there is a TINY bit more definition on those than on the styrene parts (which, of course, is to be expected). I think with a bit of judicious sanding and a bit of drybrushing, the cowl details will POP! What is cool about these is the resemblance to Christan Bale even in this tiny scale
(Joe did a GREAT job on these!:thumbsup
Tom


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree, the sculpting is very well done. I'll be painting both figures in shades of gray and black as well as dry brushing. I think any washes will need to be subtle.

Just building my Batpod at the moment and noticed that it's a good idea to test fit the Batman rider figure periodically. Especially for parts like the knee rests.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Because the suit is supposedly constructed from all sorts of hi-tech composites, etc, maybe just a subtle final drybrush of a metallic (one of the Testor's "burnt" shades designed for aircraft afterburners perhaps) is in order.
Paulbo, if you are lurking, the knee and footrests on the Pod MIGHT benefit from etch, and MAYBE even the "gofaster" fins on Batman's gauntlets, ALL of which might fit on a TINY fret attatched to another project. Just a thought...:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is the Dark Knight Rider figure on the Batpod. The figure isn't glued in place so you can see that it balances quite well. To make his feet touch the footrests I'll need to jiggle him a little. The hands fit the controls as well.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DarkKnightRider1.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DarkKnightRider2.jpg


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Finished (mostly) Batpod and rider. I've only painted Batman's cloak with brushes, it really needs airbrushing for nice, smooth transitions.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Batpodfront.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Batpodside.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BatpodTop.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BatpodCU.jpg


----------



## dlots (Jun 14, 2005)

*help*

my rider is already built assmbling pod now but when dry fitting it doesn't look to fit together


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I was lucky enough to build my pod and rider together. So I was able to leave the riders arms and legs loose as well as the pod's arm control assemblies and the front wheel attachment which also needs to be jiggled.

If you have already glued the riders arms and legs you can still fit the arm controls into his hands without gluing and then try to get the best fit of the rider's body on the saddle before gluing the controls to the bike. Despite everything I found I couldn't get a perfect match to the rear foot peddles. I glued the front wheel assembly last to the body of the bike, leaving it loose in socket until everything else set including the rider.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

I just ordered both of these kits from Amazon today. I really like the detail on the bat pod, and it just screams for it to be somehow lit. I bought the kits in anticipation of the release of the tumbler kit. Moebius does a really good job on there kits.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You mean the two lights on the front wheel assembly? I guess it might be possible but it would be fine work indeed. You could run the wiring down the frame, it would just look like control cables.



tedkitus said:


> I just ordered both of these kits from Amazon today. I really like the detail on the bat pod, and it just screams for it to be somehow lit. I bought the kits in anticipation of the release of the tumbler kit. Moebius does a really good job on there kits.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes that's what meant. It would certainly be a challenge, but I think it would be a nice effect.


----------

